# GT #8: New York Knicks (2-3) @ Phoenix Suns (5-2) - 11/13



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (5-2) vs New York Knicks (2-3)*

*When: Tuesday, 10:00 EST/7:00PST
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Knicks Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Mardy Collins[SG] Jamal Crawford [SF] Quentin Richardson [PF] David Lee [C] Eddy Curry *​


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Lol at "Eyes on the Payroll."


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I am emotionally torn on this one. I want Marbury to win every game, but I also want my Suns to win. Suns override them, but know it is with a heavy heart I cheer against Marbury. GO SUNS! 6-2 baby!

EDIT: So Bell IS going to play and not rest up?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I miss Q and JJ


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I think Bell would be a game day decision. As for the game itself, it seems like the Knicks always play the Suns tough, and with how the Suns are still getting acclimated together, I think they're in for quite a game.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Knicks offense has been stagnant and generally ineffective. The only way the Knicks will win this is if someone gets hot and the Suns shooting sucks. I'm expecting a win but, with the way we've played of late, I'm not taking the Knicks for granted. They have a ton of talent, after all... but it's all scoring talent and no defense or rebounding or... well, role playing talent, basically. 

I'm expecting a good game out of Jamaal Crawford and Eddy Curry.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns are probably going to get creamed on the offensive boards.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I am emotionally torn on this one. I want Marbury to win every game, but I also want my Suns to win. Suns override them, but know it is with a heavy heart I cheer against Marbury. GO SUNS! 6-2 baby!
> 
> EDIT: So Bell IS going to play and not rest up?


looks like the knicks dont have the same love for him as you do

http://www.nba.com/news/501286.html


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> looks like the knicks dont have the same love for him as you do
> 
> http://www.nba.com/news/501286.html


no ****. I can't believe that they're doing that! Well, I guess it's not the NBA unless NY is stinking it up for eternity! Thomas is quite easily the worst GM ever! McHale gets a pass because he didn't have draft picks or any cap room to improve the roster. Thomas had both. Marbury is their best player and they're looking to get rid of him!?! I really hope they buy him out and he joins an Eastern Conference team so he can rub it in NYK's face 3-4 times a season!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

David Lee is starting in place of Randolph, who's been dealing with the death of his grandmother.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> looks like the knicks dont have the same love for him as you do
> 
> http://www.nba.com/news/501286.html


Basically, they've come to their senses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

No Marbury and No Randolph? Looks like a big win tonight.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Weasel said:


> No Marbury and No Randolph? Looks like a big win tonight.



yup...


suns are just too versatile for our current group

though i am surprised that it isnt a complete blowout (at least not yet)


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks like it's reaching blowout status... 78-60 right now... Nash has a funny stat line 1 pt/1 rb/9 asts, lol


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Going into the fourth, Suns are up 87-72... Marion has 23 pts/7 rebs, Stoudemire has 22 pts/12 rebs/4 blocks, and Nash has a point and 10 assists, lol (he's only taken 3 shots; all 3-pointers). On a side note, Hill's hit 3 of 4 3-pointers... Looks like his shot is starting to come around ^_^ Oh, and Bell is sitting out this game after all.

P.S. - ESPN NBA Gamecast ftw ^_^


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

About 9 mins left in the game, Suns up 99-78. Nash now has 5 points/10 assts... Looks like he decided to score a little, lol. Looks like Barbosa is doing just fine taking Bell's place so far... Has 17 pts on 8/15 shooting.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns win 113-102... Knicks made a little run at the end to bring the score closer after Amare, Marion, and Nash sat out. Nash finished with 5 pts/12 asts/3 rebs (only took 6 shots), Marion finished with 23 pts/7 rebs, and Amare finished with 26 pts/12 rebs/4 blocks in only 29 mins. Barbosa had 23 pts on 11/18 shooting and Hill had 21 pts on 7/8 shooting. I love that statline for Hill but I hate the fact that he played 37 minutes... That has got to go down.

Well I hope the Suns build on tonight's momentum going into the Bulls game tomorrow... That's going to be a good, tough game I think.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Hill's minutes are mostly high because of the absence of Raja. He'll probably fall back into the 30 range when Bell returns. Suns are doing good, now lets get Raja back and play at full force. LB is too much of a threat to start, we need to be the spark off the bench. I like the stat line from Amare, he seems to be playing with energy. Lets watch him in the next few games.


----------

